# Mini-T Servo Question



## Naz53 (Dec 2, 2001)

Hello, I have read that the Airtronics 94091z servo is a direct fit into the Mini-T, my question is will it work with the stock Mini-T electronics? Why all the wires in the stock losi servo?
Thank You.
Shaun N.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry Shaun it will not. For some reason the mini t is set up with a 4 wire servo. There are a couple of people that have modified servos to work with the stock electronics over at 0ne18th.com. It sounds like a lot of work and a little tricky to get right I also do not remember seeing anyone modifying a Airtronics. Thanks Shane


----------



## Naz53 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Mini-t Servo*

Shane,
Thanks for the reply, that's what I thought but wasn't sure. Guess I'll wait till I upgrade the electronics.
Shaun N.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Naz
Did you find a motor yet? I meant to tell you that they make a motor plate that fits those big block motors to save drilling out the stock. When you do upgrade electronics, look into the bluebird servos for direct fit or a Hitek HS81-MG. (you'll need to do some mods but its a good little servo)


----------



## Naz53 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Mini-t*

k1m,
Haven't looked for the motor just yet, doing some of the other upgrades first, bearings, shocks & planning on electrics before the motor, I have already gone through 2 stock servo's with the kids & that's getting old. I want to put in regular electronics so I can upgrade the steering. I have been looking at the airtronics servo & also the hi-tec one. Thanks again for all the information!
Shaun N.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Naz,

The Hitec hs-55 is a cheap little servo and does a good job of tossing the mini-t around. I too, went through three stock servos before setting my t aside until I saved up the money to go brushless  

However you need to keep in mind that you'll need a new servo saver. But luckily losi sells a servo saver for it. You're looking at around $20-25 depending on where you shop.

good luck!!

~Brian G.


----------

